# Wax Moth Trap



## Piedmont NC (Sep 12, 2010)

Did you try this trap? If so, did it work?

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

there is an article with pictures of this type trap in either ABJ or Bee Culture magazine this past month can remember which one. Been a bad year for us this year with the moths also, we've taken several slow bulders and weak hives and reduced them back to nucs till they build up.


----------



## Duboisi (Oct 7, 2009)

Is it possible to trap the actual larvaes after an infestation?


----------



## Piedmont NC (Sep 12, 2010)

I do not subscribe to the magazines. I searched both ABJ and Bee Culture online and couldn't find the article. Can you provide a summary? Does anyone know if the trap works? Thanks.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

The trap works. I use any type of plastic bottle. I have even used the 32 oz Gatorade bottles....just reduce the quantity of each ingrediant. I also use milk jugs. I think I like them the best but they are ugly hanging in a tree in town.


----------



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

I think this is the same instructions for building a wax moth trap, that our Arkansas Apiary Cd has on it. I have made it and it does work. Got yellow jackets in it also, but no bees that I could see. Will make another and use it again when the weather warms up.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

I have been researching stuff for some time now and have found several sites to help with different pests. This one I've found to have some very good information. Check it out. They have a description of a trap and the ingredients for a wax moth trap and several other things. Enjoy.

http://www.beeworks.com/index.html


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

I made this trap to use on yellowjackets. I filled as directed and placed it out in the afternoon. It caught a few yellowjackets but was half full of wax moths by morning. It takes a lot of moths to fill half the bottle. Should have been titled wax moth trap instead. Anyway it works for moths.


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

USCBeeMan said:


> I couldn't find how to build a wax moth trap and ...I am really having problems with wax moths


Didn't the XenTari Bt aizawai do what you wanted it to accomplish? 
I wonder if these moth traps are working like Japenese beetle traps and enticing more and more moths to the scene of the crime.


----------



## raosmun (Sep 10, 2009)

I have been using this type of trap for years. It works!!! Put them out early, wax moths will fly much earlier than the bees, best to ger the adult before she starts to lay, same thing for YJs and hornets. I have placed them (trap) on top of the hive(s), NO bees yet, but a lot of other bugs.
My 2 cents worth.


----------



## Daddy'sBees (Jul 1, 2010)

10-4 on the wax moths doing damage this year! I had my problems here in central TX. 

Question: Does one know of the size of screen used in the referenced article? "...using screening to prevent wax moth entering the hive top."

:scratch:


----------

